# [S]uche Half-Life2 US Pappschachteln



## Crysisheld (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 

ich suche für meine HL2 Sammlung die Schachteln der PC US Version. Das Spiel brauche ich nicht unbedingt, es geht mir im Grunde nur um die Schachteln mit Gordon Freeman und dem G-Man darauf. 

Wer die Packungen verkaufen möchte kann sich gerne hier im Forum oder per PN melden. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Juni 2012)

push.......


----------

